# Limon Pepino Gatorade



## jaizei (Sep 11, 2011)

Seriously, who would've thought that cucumber lime Gatorade would be so good?


----------



## ascott (Sep 11, 2011)

not meeeeeee


----------



## dmmj (Sep 11, 2011)

cucumber lime sounds like an odd combo


----------



## HipsterTorts (Sep 11, 2011)

There's a such thing as cucumber lime Gatorade? 
I've put lime juice and salt on a cucumber before(delicious!) but have never thought of there being a drink that flavor...


----------



## dmarcus (Sep 12, 2011)

I have tried cucumber type drinks before and not so tasty...


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Sep 12, 2011)

Sounds great!


----------



## jaizei (Sep 12, 2011)

I was surprised, I think it's one of the better Gatorade flavors.



HipsterTorts said:


> There's a such thing as cucumber lime Gatorade?
> I've put lime juice and salt on a cucumber before(delicious!) but have never thought of there being a drink that flavor...



That is kinda what it tastes like.


----------



## TurtleTortoise (Sep 12, 2011)

Had mo idea it existed. Is it a new flavor ir is there something about this I'm not getting?


----------



## ChiKat (Sep 13, 2011)

Wow I didn't know they made this either, it sounds great 
I'll have to see if my grocery store carries it!


----------

